# Congratulations!



## Mida Khan (6/10/17)

You Have Just Won a Lifetime Supply Of The LAST Item You Purchased At a Vape Shop! 

What would it be?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (6/10/17)

Grapelicous and a HW3 coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (6/10/17)

Mida Khan said:


> You Have Just Won a Lifetime Supply Of The LAST Item You Purchased At a Vape Shop!
> 
> What would it be?


I would be ecstatic, a lifetime supply of Cassadagga Canolli be Nuts!!!!!!!!Living the dream!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (6/10/17)

glitch by Opus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

I bought a bottle of NCV Trinity from Vapers Corner a few weeks back when i went to visit their shop in Equestria for the first time.

Reason was that I finished the first bottle but wanted to do a review and didnt get a chance to do the review by the time the bottle was finished. Still havent had the chance to do the review, so the bottle is sitting near my vape table looking at me. Lol

Not sure about a lifetime supply of any single juice.... Lol

maybe menthol concentrate - hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RobMcMaster (6/10/17)

Ooh if we're talking physical vape shop visits, then lucky me. My last trip included a pair of Beard Aliens, Sanctuary Pecan ejuice, Jollies ejuice and 2 x 30Q batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Rafique said:


> @Silver what's a nice menthol juice ? Its very different to find a menthol unless i'm just looking in the wrong places. Looking for something smooth and light. Can't really subohm a peppermint



Hi @Rafique , will answer you in another thread. Dont want to derail this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (6/10/17)

Lifetime supply of the main ingredients of my DIY ADV! Awesome! Nice clickbait title by the way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/10/17)

That would be nice. 
Calamity Jane, 
Oak Aged Good Boy
And a DHD tip for my Recoil.
I could live with that no problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (6/10/17)

Diy supplies I would be very happy.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

Lifetime supply of Goon V1.5!

What will one do with all these Goons lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (6/10/17)

The last item I bought at a vape shop was a can of Sprite. Not really a fizzy drinks person, but hey, Gout aint that bad they say...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Keith Milton (6/10/17)

Some Jam Monster Apple and All Coiled out Lylo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (6/10/17)

Dead Rabbit RDA
MILC Wurl'd
Foggs Full Steam Ahead
4 set Coil Company Fused Claptons

I think I can live off that for the rest of my vaping years

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mida Khan (6/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Lifetime supply of Goon V1.5!
> 
> What will one do with all these Goons lol



Lol, you know what they say 'Gift the needy'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

Hahahaha! I would have a lifetime supply of 10ml Dropper Bottles, I would have lost out big time if this was a legit compo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Strontium (9/10/17)

One shot Obsidian. 
Considering how much juice it makes, a lifetime supply would only need to be a dozen bottles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (9/10/17)

Purchases from the Vape Industry on Friday heehee: 
DNA Aliens 
15ml unicorns
International Taruto by Yami Vapor - 100ml
Local Yoga vanilla almond milkshake - 30ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (9/10/17)

My last vapeshop buy happened at vapecon. I got myself 4 x LG HG2 and 1 x pack royal wick. I could live with that as i enjoy 18650 battery mods and wire i have alot so the odd occasion that i do need, the little expense will not kill my vaping budget.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

